

Ask HN: Is naming our hosting service ghostr.org taking advantage? - agustinf

We had the discussion with my business partner. I saw an opportunity on having the ghostr.org domain available, but maybe he&#x27;s right and it just seems we&#x27;re trying to cheat on people by naming it just a character away from ghost. Should we change it?
======
marssaxman
What makes you think this would be taking advantage of people? Is there some
well known hosting provider named Ghost, which I've never heard of? ghost.com
seems to be some symantec forwarding nonsense. What is it you're worried
about?

~~~
agustinf
You're right I didn't make myself clear, sorry.. it's because we offer hosting
for Ghost (the new open source blogging platform) and their url is ghost.org
...

~~~
ashraful
Perhaps you should reach out to the folks behind Ghost
([http://ghost.org/about/contact/](http://ghost.org/about/contact/)) and ask
if its ok to use the name ghostr.

------
dylanhassinger
its not taking advantage but you should still pick something else

its only a matter of time till they crack down on things with the ghost in the
title, every company does eventually.

Instead change your name to something ghost-y but without that word.

